# Broken Screen - Can't Initialize After Reset



## Elkniwt (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a Samsung Stratosphere on eBay for $20 because the screen was broken. The digitizer seems to work fine, and I was able to turn on USB debugging by counting the beeps when I hit menu, settings and up/down. I was able to get screen shots via ddms and performed a factory data reset (because all her contacts, etc. were still there).

Now, unfortunately, USB debugging is no longer enabled, and I think it's showing some sort of initialization screen or something but I don't know what to do. Does anyone know the keystrokes I can perform to either successfully type in my account info or to at least skip initialization temporarily and get to the home screen so that I can once again turn on USB debugging?

Thanks.


----------



## Elkniwt (Aug 30, 2012)

The screen I'm on right now seems to have three vertical positions (up/down will click twice in a row before hitting the end). The bottom selection, when I hit enter, seems to take me to a DTMF pad that I can cursor around and press enter to hear the number tones.


----------

